# Never sailed but bought a boat.



## dodido (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

I've never sailed before, but I recently purchased a Bayliner Buccaneer 240, I think it's from 1974. I am going to live aboard it for the winter, and I'm glad to have found this forum. Thanks for existing!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

A very roomy boat for the length.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dodi - welcome to SN dude. Existing is what we do best.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would love to hear the story behind buying this boat if you never sailed
was it always a dream? Or just a good deal? There must be more?
Does it need much work?
Sara


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New Boat Owner*

Hi, I am in the process of buying a Beneteua Oceanis 400. I plan to live on it for the at least the next year. Looking for other people that are doing the live aboard to share informaton.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ctar - welcome to SN dude (even though you signed up WAY before I did). Nice boat you're buying.

There's a living aboard thread on here where you can get a lot of great advice. Enjoy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Live aboard*

thanks for the response..I will check it out.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

It ain't brain surgery!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> A very roomy boat for the length.


Quite a show of restraint there, Ray!


----------



## TheMarcuccis (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi dodido,
My wife and I just purchased a Hunter 34 recently, and get back into the country in December to live on it for hopefully about 4 years. We are very new to sailing as well, and really don't know everything we are getting ourselves into, except that it will be a great adventure. Hope all goes well for you on yours.


----------

